# Jenn Air Glass Cooktop



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

*Figured it out.*

Turn off circuit breaker to stove top.

Remove knobs & down vent cover. 

Remove two phillips screws holding top to exhaust vent.

Disconnect venting pipe in cabinet.

Lift stove top from cabinet by pushing from below. Hopefully who ever installed it didn't caulk it to the counter top. You may have to use more force than you think. Have a helper place small blocks of wood to support stovetop so it doesn't fall back through the hole when you finally remove the top.

Remove screws holding cook top to frame (there were 8 1/4" hex head screws. You probably will have to rotate the cook top reach all of the ones on the back.

Clean out all glass shards that fell into burner area. Clean all gunk that has accumulated under the rim of the cooktop.

Place cooktop on frame, replace screws, drop back into cabinet, attach vent pipes, replace vent cover and knobs. Turn power back on. Put your tools away, admire your work. Drink a beer.


----------

